#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Switch Cisco com Erro na Porta.

## Adhelmar

Srs. Boa,
Tenho um switch no em meu rack enviando o seguinte erro:
%ETHCNTR-3-LOOP_BACK_DETECTED: loop-back detected no fastEthernet0/XX
%PM-4- ERR DISABLE: loop-back error detected on fa0/xx, putting fa0/xx in err-disable state.
Após pesquisa encontrei o erro, este remete ao retorno do Keepalive na interface de envio e consequentemente bloqueando a porta.
Quero subir a porta mais tenho q corrigir este erro.
Alguém já teve esse problema ?
Alguém pode me ajudar

----------


## will

Tem algum loop na rede em que essa porta está conectada...o que tem nela?

----------


## Adhelmar

RB 450 c0m Mikrotik.

----------


## Fael

*Corrija o Loop, ou Veja o que pode ter de errado na 450g....
Esse Sw tem esse maravilhoso recurso que ao detecta um Loop, desativa a porta.
Vídeo bacana



*

----------

